# Calcium



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am taking my 5.5g apart cause the chi will b the new house for the shrimps and snails. I c the snails are lucking of calcium, what do u guys buy when dosing calcium, some of them have really bad shell. Thanks in advance


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CaCl or Plaster of Paris. The CaCl will dissolve a bit easier.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Canadian Aquatics sells cacl2. Contact pat


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did u get it from? I was thinking that maybe those turtle blocks might work but not sure


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh i will ask Pat, thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Where did u get it from? I was thinking that maybe those turtle blocks might work but not sure


Dri-Z-Air 60oz Refill | Canadian Tire

CaCl2 is used in dehumidifiers.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Patrick has mineral stones that you can put in the tank. Fluval sells a shrimp mineral supplement. I think that Seachem Equilibrium can help (in a planted tank). Also, some shrimp food contains calcium (NLS)... maybe all.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool, thanks Gary


2wheelsx2 said:


> Dri-Z-Air 60oz Refill | Canadian Tire
> 
> CaCl2 is used in dehumidifiers.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Non-aquarium sources of the same stuff is always great!
Thanks.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

You can also pick up CaCl from swimming pool supply stores.


----------

